# Difference between 2x3 and 3x4 downspouts



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I've got the "Gutter Guard' system on my house and haven't had any problems. They ARE pricey, but I haven't had to get on the roof in the last 4 years (which my wife likes). The guarantee say if they ever clog, the company will come out and unclog/fix the problem. I understand that a lot of the systems (mine included probably) don't work well on steep pitched roofs (mine's 4&12). The water tends to "shoot" past the gutter instead of "rolling" into it. I notice that in torrential downpours I have water getting past the gutters, but regular gutters (even with no leaves) probably couldn't hold that much runoff. Worth looking into.....


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

the bigger downspouts will indeed help.

They carry twice to thre times the water in a fast rain,and thats when you need them the worst.

Plus the plugging factor. Try those cheapie snap on plastic leaf guards and then a pipe high enough with a nozzle that you can spray them out standing on the ground. It leads to longer life spans(and less climbing)


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

Leaf gaurds keep the leaves out of the gutter. That is what you want. 

The amount of leaves you have you will always be cleaning off your roof. Leaf gaurds will make the job easy. You can blow, sweep, or rinse the leaves off. You will not have to stick your hands in the gutter. 

Leaf Protection


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

I use a cheap and dirty expanded plastic mesh in my troughs. It comes in rolls that are approximately 6" wide.
Its run under the support brackets.
It works well, and I recommend it.


----------



## Holt (Dec 6, 2008)

Good deal on the leaf gaurds. Thanks for the info on them I will have to look into them better. Its just every review I have ever read was bad. Good to hear from a real person that they work. About the difference in down spouts have anyone ever notice a difference between the difference sizes


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Be safe, G


----------



## Leftyho (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

There is definetly a difference. The bigger the downspout the faster water will flow out or the gutter.

Leaves are not going to flow from one end of the gutter to the downspout. Wet leaves do not flow.


----------

